# Ubuntu Questions



## py3ak (Jan 17, 2009)

I just installed Ubuntu on a new computer. So I was wondering if all the experienced Linux users out there would weigh in with some reasoned recommendations.

So far it's been great, and I love the speed, the layout, etc. My new monitor has a little white circle with a black spot in it that won't go away -I'll have to call Monday to see about that if I can't remove it. 

But what do you use as a PDF reader? What do you use as a video player? Have any of you gotten Magic Jack or Rhapsody to work with Ubuntu, and how did you do it?

Thanks!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 17, 2009)

py3ak said:


> But what do you use as a PDF reader? What do you use as a video player? Have any of you gotten Magic Jack or Rhapsody to work with Ubuntu, and how did you do it?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm running Ubuntu Hardy Heron (64-bit) on an HP dv2000z notebook. Kernel is 2.6.24-21-generic.

For PDF files I'm using Evince 2.22.2. For video I use either VLC Media Player or Totem Movie Player. VLC does mp4's so I use it to test stuff I download to my iPhone and Ipod. 

I've never tried Magic Jack or Rhapsody. I've had mixed success getting Windows apps to run with Wine, but I hear that Rhapsody can be done. Rumor was that the Magic Jack folks were developing drivers for Linux.


----------



## historyb (Jan 17, 2009)

At one time Rhapsody had a firefox extension. I am on Kilk-it (a Ubuntu variant) and I use Adobe , I think you can get that from Ubuntu repo


----------



## py3ak (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll look into those. Right now a basic question. I'm told I have 220 updates available. Do I need to download them all?


----------



## historyb (Jan 17, 2009)

Well if there recommend updates I would say yes.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 17, 2009)

py3ak said:


> I just installed Ubuntu on a new computer. So I was wondering if all the experienced Linux users out there would weigh in with some reasoned recommendations.
> 
> So far it's been great, and I love the speed, the layout, etc. My new monitor has a little white circle with a black spot in it that won't go away -I'll have to call Monday to see about that if I can't remove it.
> 
> ...



All my research machines run Ubuntu (Hardy Heron) and I'd not use anything else. Ease of upkeep is a key factor. You should definitely download every update that comes across the pike. 

As for PDF, you can get Adobe Reader - that's what I use. I don't recall whether it's best for you go get Adobe Reader through the Synaptic Program Manager or through Automatix. You can of course get the download by going to Adobe but it's easier if you can get it installed through one of the Program mangers, especially if you're not experienced with Linux.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 17, 2009)

I use Foxit reader on Vista, which I find much better than Acrobat Reader, and there is a Linux version as well.

Trouble with picture, audio and video on Linux was the main reason why I now almost exclusively use Vista on my dual boot, which also has Ubuntu installed.


----------

